# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Video Institucional: Fundo Sacramento

## gpacheco

Encontré un video en YouTube (gufoh) de la empresa agroexportadora Fundo Sacramento, donde promocionan la calidad de sus uvas de mesa de exportación. 
Se los dejo.  
SaludosTemas similares: Agrícola Cerro Prieto (Video Institucional 2009) Video Institucional AGROIDEAS Video ProHass (Institucional 2007) El Pedregal S.A.: Video institucional 2007 Institucional Proyecto Chavimochic (2008)

----------

